# best place to buy firewood



## foggym (29 Aug 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy good quality, well seasoned firewood, either online or in a radius of Kildare? Also does anyone know what a good price is?  Only got the stove in this year so new to this and a bit confused by the prices quoted by tonne/bag/pallet etc, hard to compare.  Thanks very much


----------



## hastalavista (29 Aug 2011)

see here for types
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~skellern/aie_data/aie_firewood.html

lots of larch/scots pine around at the moment which is crap.
paying for kiln dried is a waste of mula unless u can store it  so as it wont be exposed to moist/damp air


----------



## foggym (30 Aug 2011)

I have a place to store it, just looking for some suggestions for a good place to buy it


----------



## flossie (31 Aug 2011)

I bought a 1 tonne bag of firewood from Doyles of the Shamrock in Graiguecullen for €60 (including delivery) the other week. Reasonalble size pieces, fairly good condition. Thought that was good value.....


----------



## hastalavista (1 Sep 2011)

buying timber by weight is not good practice as in the absence of a specific water content ballygowen  might be cheaper

By volume and by water content are the criteria once you have picked a timber


----------



## flossie (1 Sep 2011)

I wasn't buying it by the weight - it came in the 1 tonne bags that sand etc. come in, apologies if i came across otherwise. I figured it would be enought to keep me going for a while once the weather kicks in!


----------



## OkeyDokey (16 Sep 2011)

--removed post--


----------



## tosullivan (16 Sep 2011)

OkeyDokey said:


> I can recommend a chap in Kildare that sells firewood by the load. He delivers it to Dublin too. PM me if you want his number.


 can you send me his details? Thanks


----------



## OkeyDokey (16 Sep 2011)

Sorry folks. I gave him a call. He's not selling firewood any more.


----------



## LM26 (7 Mar 2012)

We have just bought our 2nd 1t bag of firewood off this crowd  

We paid a bit extra the 2nd time to get hardwood as it was drier, it is also less crackly which is good as the previous logs were very loud at times! Flossie's €60 offer looks good, will be looking into that company to see what current offers are, thanks.


----------



## foggym (27 Nov 2012)

Hey folks, can I revisit this topic and ask if anyone has any good tips on where to buy firewood in the Kildare/Newbridge area?   Last winter I was buying trailer loads of probably about a tonne at a time but the guy I bought from has put his prices up hugely this year so I'm shopping around again and would appreciate any feedback on where any of you are buying from and how much it's costing this year.  Thanks!


----------



## rayn (3 Dec 2012)

I am in same boat. Last year I got 1 cubic meter of stacked kiln dried ash from "logonforlogs" delivered to Mayo. This year its €250 They burnt well.(20 or 28cm)
This year I am also looking at "hotlogs" who do a bulk bag (20cm or 40cm) kiln dried for also €250.
I would also like to hear re cheaper logs.


----------



## foggym (5 Dec 2012)

Hi Rayn,  I ended up placing an order with my original supplier at the weekend (who is now doing a 'special' - I suspect he found I wasn't the only customer who balked at his price rise) for 2 x 0.8 cubic metre bags of hardwood plus delivery for €130.  Still more than last year but a lot less than he quoted 3 weeks ago! He's local, so I suspect not much use to you, but FYI on the price front.

If the fruits of my research are any use to you I found some good prices on sites like gumtree and donedeal etc.  A lot of these looked like farmers clearing trees, so the prices were good but I was a little nervous I wouldn't be able to judge how dry it was.  The two commercial sites I earmarked were http://www.turftimber.com/ (I'm in the area for their free delivery, which helps, and don't know if they go as far as your neck of the woods) and [broken link removed], which seems to cover most of the country.  I know nothing about either vendor other than they were cheaper than the others I found. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Smashbox (7 Dec 2012)

Ganlys in Athlone are doing tonne bags for €60 delivered, I think! 
I was in earlier and passed a sign.


----------



## shaking (26 Nov 2013)

Can I resurrect this thread. Where's the best place to buy firewood?


----------



## foggym (27 Nov 2013)

Still trying to figure that out! Last year I bought a few loads of softwood from www.ecofiring.com and would recommend them but this year I want to try to get some hardwood and the prices for that are way different.  The only way I can take any kind of good price is to buy at least 2 tonne bags and I really can only store about one at a time.

I've seen a lot of ads on Donedeal for firewood in Kildare at half the price the companies with websites are selling it for but the one and only time I bought that way before was a disaster.  It was total rubbish, wet and filthy!  Does anyone have anyone around they've bought from they could recommend or any tips how to spot and avoid the cowboys?


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2013)

foggym said:


> Last year I bought a few loads of softwood from www.ecofiring.com and would recommend them but this year I want to try to get some hardwood and the prices for that are way different.



Huge difference in the growth rates, so there's always going to be a price gap.


----------



## foggym (27 Nov 2013)

I fully realize that and I expect to pay more,  just not twice or three times more


----------



## rayn (27 Nov 2013)

Hello Foggym,
Last year got a load from Woodfuel in Co. Meath. Very good quality kiln dried Ash. I was very satisfied and today got delivery of same. And at the same price as last year.


----------



## foggym (28 Nov 2013)

Thanks, Rayn, I'll have a look into that


----------



## Cannon (3 Dec 2013)

Hi rayn,  How much did you pay for the load from woodfuel and what is a load?


----------



## rayn (4 Dec 2013)

Euro 335. I think it's 2 cubic meters. See their web page for info. Delivery brought it on a pallet into our shed.


----------

